
React Armory – The simplest way to learn React - dceddia
https://reactarmory.com/
======
vladsanchez
The React tutorials proliferation is making me think it's not as
easy/intuitive as initially intended/published! At least not as easy as Visual
Basic!

I have no webdev competency, but I'd love to build something as if I was using
Visual Basic, or better yet, Delphi! I've seen Sencha, but it's way to
expensive!

With this context in mind, would you recommend me to engage in learning React
or something else (Vue, Ember, JQuery, VanillaJS (hate the syntax))?

Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
dceddia
VanillaJS, jQuery, and Ember will be very far from VB in terms of simplicity.
There really is nothing quite like VB for web development right now. It's
strange/interesting that such a thing hasn't been created yet (or hasn't
gained any traction).

I think React comes close in the sense that the code you write to create the
components can map very closely to divs on an HTML page. There's no visual
drag/drop editor or anything, but with Create React App, you can make changes
to the code and see the browser refresh every time you save.

Have a look at the official React tutorial too:
[https://facebook.github.io/react/tutorial/tutorial.html](https://facebook.github.io/react/tutorial/tutorial.html)

EDIT: now that I've bothered to Google it, here's at least one project that
looks like a VB-style builder using React:
[https://github.com/ipselon/structor](https://github.com/ipselon/structor)

